# Planning on Breeding...



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So, yes, I am firstly doing research  But my question is really this....

How do you "pamper" your adult bettas after they are done their jobs? 

Of course I will watch for fin rot, but I would rather do water changes at the first sign of it so it does not get severe! I will have backup medication just in case... But rather not use medication as medication seems to kill my bettas    

I'll have both 10's open, plus another tank so I will be able to separate them when needed, and remove him when needed.

Btw, once the fry are visible as hatched, THEN you remove the male, right? And does he eat during the protection of the eggs? You should see my desk right now... there isn't a spot without a sticky note -.- Lots of research  But to me it'll be worth it.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol I dont really pamper them beyond adding a little aq salt lol plus the water changes is all they really need to keep the fins regenerating if they lost any...
I do feed my males during nest watch sometimes some males ignore the food some males really want it... and depending on the male is when I remove him I left my male in for about a week or so afterward on this recent spawn some I remove as soon as the fry are free swimming
trust your male and trust your gut, some males will become egg and fry eaters no matter what some are fine with the fry like I said before it depends on the male


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

oh and a question... I found they have between 1-500 surviving fry... How many jars should I plan for? xD I can get them easily. Plus the pet store would love healthy bettas, along with people I know  I also have a spectacular ledge around half of my room, which'll fit many many jars.... I'll keep the room itself nice and warm (not that the tanks already keep my room hot and humid xD )


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I found also, an answer stating to leave the light on day and night while he cares for the eggs.... true or false? (no seriously, you should see the sticky notes... lol)


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I keep a growout and I keep the females in there at all times usually with the methods I use 100 fry is a big spawn small spawn are about 20 so planning for half males usually 30 or so containers are fine because some males might grow larger then other males and you can cycle them out


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

lol and I turn the light off but he does have a nightlight though... kinda like how bright the moon is but honestly I feel weird if they dont have day night cycles


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

when they start free swimming then, yes remove the male, and thats when you start feeding the fries.

i heard there is a method in bettysplendens.com that you could keep the male with the fries for there life until you have to jar them. has anyone tried that? i heard that you have to feed him '4" times a day so he won't eat the fry, and give lots of space because if there isn't he will eat his fries. sorry for the interruption =[


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That's what I thought lol... wouldn't want to stress him out by leaving "day" on all the time haha!! 

Also as a genetic makeup marking, my main female (who is a giantess at 2.5 inches all body) has horizontal stripes... And she is black. Should I be looking for a white tube that was mentioned? 

Is there any precautions, or thoughts/opinions you'd like to share?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Bettalover there is no interuption  I'd like to know too haha!! Guess it depends on the male... Only male I won't dare breed is my lil' Admiral. He's just... blah. lol. sickly little thing I rescued.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

What white tube? 
Probably like I said before trust your male and trust yourself... a lot of people worry when you introduce the pair honestly it took a pair of mine once 5 days to spawn and I only left them together cause I trusted my male and female to make this work... also trust that he is taking good care of the fry unless your gut tells you he is acting funny and probably eating the eggs however I did have a egg eater that I left with the eggs only ended up with 20 fry free swimming but he could do a better job raising them then I could. And make a good set up it goes a long way in making things work better.
lol and i dont mind if anyone else chimes in


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

when you said 2.5 inches how big is your male? you male has to be either bigger or equal size, but make sure your female is not to small because he will suffocate her if too small, if to big he is not able to wrap around her and get the eggs (i know somethings XP). that was my problem... well besides conditioning them XP but now i have babies to take care of (i meant fries xP)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

no idea what "tube" ahaha she has stripes as a marking however, and it says "look for stripes" well.... heh? lol. "or look for white tube"....... Hm. I think I will just see that my female gets plump lol.

Also, "feed just bloodworms" I don't feel that is right. Should I just be feeding them both bloodworms and flakes (as I usually do anyways)...anything else?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

did you mean the white spot under there belly? (for the females)
mine took 1 day because i released her one day, and then after that day they started breeding.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha my male matches her size. She is a gentle giant however so she isn't much of a mean thing  I think two males are her size, one is slightly smaller, and Admiral is an itty bitty


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah, they called it a tube (me going, females dont have tubes...but ok...) When I first got her, my male never ever flared at anything. Then he did at her... then for her... and she would just watch.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I think I posted this somewhere but conditioning depends on my fish. I usually condition 3 weeks mixing frozen pellets and live food if I can get any. 2 weeks they get water changes and heated water the last week they are in tiny little containers with no water changes no heat but same feeding 3 times a day. Then plop into the water at the same time in the evening no gradual floating in the container to acclimate... shock therapy lol its kinda a new method I have been trying but its working for me OFL recommended the tiny containers with no water changes once for a very picky male and it worked I also tried it on another male and got great results. If you have healthy fish the one week shouldnt harm them.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

you got to look for bars like this:|| || |
you could condition them with pellet and blood worms don't feed just blood worms because they will get dropsy (diesease) flakes get them bloated


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i conditioned mines for 2 weeks and the still spawned.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

blood worms dont lead to dropsy... and dropsy isnt a disease its a symptom of a system shut down... its a common misconception... bloodworms can lead to bloat also and flakes I think are harder to count and dont have good nutritional value


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That's exactly what I thought. It even said for the fry "not to feed only live brine shrimp freshly hatched" so I thought, why feed just bloodworms to the adults? lol. And okay, I'll try watching for vertical lines  hers is horizontal... which I know means stress but hers is again just her markings =D 

I like this site better... at least people know what to do, or have tried something that works =D


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

drospy is how my sorority died =[


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, the ones I get are made for bettas... However I have got many bloodworms, which all (but one) betta enjoys to an extent lol.

For the fry, it was mentioned a "boiled egg's yolk" used sparingly would give great nutrition... Is that right?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

betta lover, that sucks  none of mine got dropsy ever (thank god) but one got popeye, survived... another got swimmer's bladder, and pulled through (I was 13, first fishy, so yeah...lol) 

I will never ever ever ever use bettafix or mellafix because that stuff murders bettas -.- don't care how "natural" it is.. lol


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I have lost a few fish to dropsy each time it sucks but it doesnt connect to whom I feed blood worms to just saying dont be afraid of them... also horizontal doesnt mean she wont breed its a submission thing... vertical bars are also coinciding with dominance but dont worry watch her body language she should be swimming head down he might chase her a lot until he figures out swimming at her angrily will not get him what he wants lol but as long as he starts flaring and displaying more then chasing and she is swimming head down it means it will work


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Heads down... got it  Yeah when they were separated, she just watched him as he strutted his stuff to her hahaha it was awesome and funny to watch.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

This is good and I am glad you ask questions I am defiantly no expert though


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i had total of 10 betta's, they died from from fungus and dropsy, my first sorority died by fungus, second by dropsy. 5 died in 2nd, 4 died in first. and yes it said ten, because luna was in the second sorority but she survived {=] and i am 13

well that has nothing to do with spawning, and yes yolk is going to be be one of my first foods because it has good nutrition and and it helps them grow faster.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

also look for S-shape swimming AKA flirting 
and don't forget the wiggles, it's like they do this wiggle dance for the other betta male or female will do it


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I use more natural tanks so what ever they pick off is what they eat like infusoria plus I supplement with micro worms.. I am very lazy with feeding lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hahahah he does that to her >< should see a picture I captured!!! looks like he is dancing....


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Here is my thought on a tank set up?

- 10 gallon tank
- Half full
- Gauge on filter on "dribble" or "drops" so not to disturb nest, or fry
- temperature at 80 (f) aka 27 (c) with adjustable heater
- few live and fake plants, plus a hiding spot

Is that about right?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh yeah... and no gravel (don't have any in the tank right now anyways) so it's easier for him, and easier to clean


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Sure the set up is up to you really right now my set ups are more natural like I said I use large plastic tub filled 5 inches of water with tons off java moss covering 2/3 of the tank densely planted the rest is with duckweed scooped from an outside pond full of yummy bugs that the adults absolutely love to eat and the fry get their first food oh and a heater I add a air stone later to give circulation after they have hatched. and mine are bare bottom too like I said I am very lazy


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Ahh okay  Well then, I may just make sure to buy what I need, then give it a shot!! It'll be interesting!! (gathers all the sticky notes) lol


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

that is the wiggles he does a little dance it's funny to watch XP


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Let us know how it goes ! also id love to see the pair


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

me too =]] keep us posted


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well HE might be the father  because he is the wiggler xD The mama is a pretty color mix (to me anywho)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

okay that picture doesnt show how mettalic her blue is lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

also someone noted "can't breed bettas unless it is "breeding season" and when is breeding season? -.- from the sounds of it people have been breeding year round - how else do pet stores get bettas?? lol


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Well best of luck!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

she is so cute can't wait how the babies turn out =D is she a VT? she might do a wiggles or a S-shape swimming ,thats what my female did. what finnage is your male? i bred my betta's like 4 day ago or something. an dgood luck with your betta =]


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

He is the half-moon tail cross, and she I believe is a crowntail cross  might be a veiltail crowntail xD All I know is that they are extremely healthy. He even survived a tank leak  the glass absorbed some chemical then released it... killed all but him. And he is even more active and alert then ever -.-

It'll be very interesting!!! If it works out (high hopes here) I am definitely posting pictures!! =D


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

she might be a comb tail (go to google pics and put comb tail betta). and good luck {=]. only one person wished me luck for breeding =[ not even my parents thought i could do it ='[ they thought i will fail and forget about it. but i showed them that i could do it, it just makes me sad seeing every one else all happy and people wishing them luck, or congratulating them. just only little percentage told me i mean LITTLE but it has really nothing to do with you thought i just could release it...


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

hey betta lover if it makes you feel better i think you can do it i honestly didnt know you were breeding or maybe I passed it by im sorry


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Naw doesn't look like a comb tail lol.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

And hey bettalover, you were young weren't ya? Parents and people have no faith in the young. I am 18, new to fish, bred balloon mollies, and now I want something a little harder!! People who say you CANT, are people who themseves CANNOT, or if they have they think they "know it all" but they are "know lots of bull" type of people  I keep getting "you cant do it blah blah" but you know what? I can and I will because I believe so


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Sena speaking of breeding I have to ask have you already got a tank? cause after I switched to large plastic bins I am never going back their so cheap plus the big ones I can use longer for grow out before I have to divide the spawn.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I will have three available 10 gallons  my balloon mollies will have the run of the 20, with their babies. Luckily the pet store owner I used to work for, and he told me he will take any fish I have bred as long as they are healthy!! I also have a container (small) I usually use to move a betta if needed. Much safer than a net, in my mind anyhow. I could get some tubs easily, if needed.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I have just found that the lower water level is easier for the male to deal with when collecting the eggs so like 4-7 inches... so I like the large plastic tubs cause I get more water volume


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Ahhh ok  yeah I was thinking of keeping the water level at half... so the filter still works. The filter has a gauge that I can make it just drip rather than full or whatever lol. We'll see how that goes =D I may also try a tub, later on ^^


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Sooo.... I empties my two tens half way, both filters are off... Madame in one and Spartan in the other. AThe tanks are side by side, and less than 4 hours, my female's natural horizontal lines vanished and now appearing are numerous vertical lines :shock:

..... That's a good sign right? =D I am guessing now she needs to plump up, and the white spot to appear (and for Spartan to stop flaring for her and go make a nest xD)


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I assume you have conditioned them correct? during conditioning I like to make sure the pair cant see each other. Also it helps to float the female in with the male I like to mix their water so the male can "smell" her hormones and she can smell him


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> So, yes, I am firstly doing research  But my question is really this....
> 
> How do you "pamper" your adult bettas after they are done their jobs?
> 
> ...


if you really wanna "pamper" them after breeding you can feed them live foods or frozen foods like bloodworms or brineshrimp and put them in some aged dechlorinated water with a fresh indian almond leaf and set the temperature to 80 - 82, your betta will be floating on cloud 9 oh and something like a 5 gallon tank or bigger would be best.

and you remove your male when they fry are "free swimming" you LEAVE HIM IN untill then, he must tend to the fry.. 
observe in my video.. he will continuiously help the fry back into the bubblenest when they drop to the floor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odHZscyUMtU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkkMwGhzQpw

in the second video the fry were almost all "free swimming" and he was taken out a few hours after the video was taken.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have had them both separate in each ten gallon, water half way, just like I said  and her stripes got extremely visible... And he is intent on watching her. I'll try mixing their water and see what happens.


When they are ready can I use a breeder's net (have one that deemed useless to me with mollies) before I emerge her with him?


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> I have had them both separate in each ten gallon, water half way, just like I said  and her stripes got extremely visible... And he is intent on watching her. I'll try mixing their water and see what happens.
> 
> 
> When they are ready can I use a breeder's net (have one that deemed useless to me with mollies) before I emerge her with him?



yea you can use a breeders net, how high is that? or you can use a jar or a vase too.. this was my spawning tank setup.. i would recommend more plants than i did

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuFlkStri_M

once he saw her in that vase he got to work on his bubblenest right away.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm ok... I have one potted plant, and floating plant galore. Also thanks to a suggestion have a styrofoam cup (half) cave lol... The filter is off to avoid disturbance - or should it be minimal on? The water level is about 6 inches. There's a hiding spot, styrofoam cup cave(s), fake plants, real plants... I had her in a plastic clear container and floated her but he has t made the nest. His purple in his fins have come out more vibrant though  and her vertical stripes appeared again. 
Right now she is back in her tank beside him and he's flaring again while she watches. She has never flared... But has done the wiggles.  and often had her head lowered... However no nest. But hey, can't rush nature 
So am I just waiting on the male?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Also her white spot is visible.... Sounds like she is ready. My male used to always make nests, but not now  all well we'll see what happens later on


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Don't forget tons of plants and hidey holes! (and a clearing in the middle so they can embrace) thats what Dead Sunlight told me when i first joined!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Got me tons of plants  and hiding spots for my female  and clearing spots.... I'll have two tens open for the fry females and jars lining the ledge on my wall for the males xD plus my room will be a jungle D: hope the fish like it lol


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

I am so excited.... I put in an order for my female! Hope she comes in and is the one i am looking for @[email protected] So much excitement. If she is I can be breeding in the next month or so !!

Sena your room will so cool with tons of fry in jars though lol


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I just read the whole thread;

Breeding set up and tank size is personal preference. Bigger is not always better because fry needs more effort to search for food. But in general big is good - I prefer bigger water surface (wide) rather than deeper.

Usually if the male tends to his eggs, he will tend to his fry (unless you disturb him too much - some males can be very sensitive). These males can be left with fry until they are ready to be jarred. Most breeders take the male out 1. not to take any chances 2. to reduce his burden (?) - they often fast during the whole process 3. or to recondition him for the following spawn.

Some females show horizontal stripes as her "color". But normally they show these when stressed. Some are fat and said to be "eggy" while others are typically thin and long. But both will lay eggs just the same. 

IMO the most reliable breeding signs is the flirt swimming. If *both *do so, they are usually ready ..... some may take less than 24 hrs while others may take up to 1 week. If they show flirting signs, let nature take its course. Otherwise DO NOT release the female. 
All females have a "white spot" or an ovipositor. It isn't a sign of readiness.

I mostly feed my adults Frozen BW. And I don't have dropsy problems. IMO diseases are mainly from parasites which flourish in dirty water. It has nothing to do with the type of food you feed. 
I don't condition, my adults are always ready to be bred. I feed them FBW, minced shrimp, ant eggs, ML, and daphnia. Problems/diseases occur if I'm late on wc/ poo siphoning.

The "head down" movement is usually shown just before embracing. It's a sign that the female is ready to embrace. You will unlikely see this movement while they are still separated - though sometimes it happens.

Bettas DO NOT have "breeding season". You can breed them any time of the year as long as you use heaters. You do not need filters for spawning. You can turn it on (minimum) when fry are free swimming if you like.... make sure the fry aren't being tossed around.

Good luck.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks indjo  Yeah in 24 hours they are BOTH ready  both doing their wiggle dance, male has made a huge bubble nest inside the entire strofoam cup, her verticl stripes are appearing and she isn't scared of the male... plus he is not attacking her container as much anymore. And Amph good luck to you!! ^^


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I am excited I do hope they get done soon


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, when I got her in there, her vertical stripes left and her natural stripes came back  When I had her in the breeder's net in his tank, her stripes were gone and the vertical good stripes were visible.... That's normal?

but hey, he only nipped her once because she didn't do what he wanted (wrong side of tank lol) and he keeps trying...he is rather gentle


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

My male strutting for her lol. And the bubble nest - the styrofoam cup definitely works!! That tank is humid >< which is just nice for them...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, now she is in the tank with Spartan. Her fins are slightly raggy but I was expecting that. She did flare a couple times at him, and her vertical stripes have been staying visible this time... He'll get her to follow him, so she does, but she decides to check out the bubble nest (will post the size of the ever growing nest) and he'll attack her.... If she is near the nest he is fine - but not allowed to touch?


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

He is saying "Do you realize how much time and effort I put into that thing. If you touch it, it may pop and I have to do it again"


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Ha ha from what your saying their acting normal


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

just leave her in the breeding tank with the male your trying to breed for about 3 days


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hahaha thought so  However, overnight I had her in the breeder's net in his tank so she could relax a bit. Today, releasing her at the proper time, he tried to do the "hey, hey you, look at my fins aren't they pretty? now follow me!" then when she didnt three times, he repeatedly attacked her to the point where I felt I needed to remove her to her own tank.


I mean she has been acting submissive (head down) but he wants her under the nest, not across from it. So right now she is in her tank, and he is in his with a cardboard piece dividing their sight. He's rebuilding his nest (which I guess half of it popped or something yesterday night)

What should I do?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

He's become extremely vicious, and doesnt like her moving fast (her moving fast results in repeat attacks that renders her to try hiding under rocks, plants, plant bottoms, anything and everything) I've heard letting them rest for a couple days and putting them back is good...


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Sorry Sena I really have no idea. I haven't even got my first female yet -_-


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

All well... I'll try that. try re-introducing. ALSO I got them live mealworms. How exactly do i feed them the worms? -.- they are medium sized. (my male would prolly just tear it apart ><)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, looking at my female, I'm thinking on waiting a couple weeks before re-trying... I don't think I'll pair her with that male again... He is the second most aggressive betta I have (Dusk is the first). I'll heal her up and such, then maybe try again


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

I honestly have NOOOO idea XD I have not gotten my boys live foods yet.

Yeah I know the one I want to breed is my biggest show off and the guy who flares a lot going see see see this is mine XD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol yeah that's him... But to all the others, that she saw, she has no interest in. no lines show, no interest, no flaring back, no nothing  she likes HIM lol. But I'll wait a little longer, condition them both a bit more and such. I found that when she is stressed she goes this yucky grey brown color rather than her usual black color. ><


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Thats normal behavior he will try to display and if she shows no interest basically the idea in their mind is to attack them till they submit and follow... this is where most breeding tears and wounds are created... I would try to re introduce them only remove them if the male starts ignoring the nest and all he does is attack her thats when you should worry but with enough hiding places she will be fine remember first time pairs can take 3-4 days to figure it all out... and one meal worm is fine but cut off the head I hear horror stories of the head eating out of the fish from its stomach


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

ok I added her in the container to reintroduce. once she shows her vertical lines and suchness, I'll put her in. I am just sooo not used to that so I was worried lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

And I will definitely cut off the head of the worm then  I think I tried feeding a cut piece of the head but the female spat it out like it was evil or something -.-


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol no heads only body the head can eat through the fish... I saw it on an Oscar once... it was gross
And it perfectly normal to worry about your fish


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hahah yeah  well he built the nest overnight again, and now he is trying to get her to follow, builds nest, tries, nest, tries, lol. Like she submits to him... (head down) but he wants her where he wants her xD under the nest...


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Men are strange in any species lol ( this is coming from a girl XD ) this is good I have hope for them yet


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

just keep them in eye, when you see them spawning grab a camera and start rolling, thats what i did. and congrats i know there going to spawn (i just wanna say it first lol)


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

How could they not Sena put so much effort in


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks you guys {=] i feel better bout it now and the fries are free- swimming right now with there dad in there with them
and am 13 only


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I left my dad until I felt it was safe to return him (he was on dragonfly nymph patrol lol) if he isnt doing a bubblenest feel free to remove him


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he re-making a bubble nest. when ever his babies are next him, he would ignore them, or mouth them for about 3 secs and spit them out


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

nice betta lover  And watch.... they'll have the spawning when I am at work (7 hour shift)  hey...will she be okay if they do? I'll get my friend to check on them whenever she can - if she can. Otherwise she'll be in there with him... without someone to remove her after the spawn 

Also, for the fry, can I feed this "micro food for anenome, plants, and small fry" to them? or do I have to go for infusoria and such? There is no such thing as brine shrimp eggs or larvae :| or anything else that I can get here. Kind of dumb where I am... lol


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Usually if there enough hiding spots she will hide out lol after spawning and will be fine and the male will be distracted by his new job ... 
and my male did that too for the smaller babies who had a harder time swimming


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

you could try egg yolk":
put the yolk in a single-layered handkerchief and swing it across the surface.

it is supposed to have lots of nutrients for them to be healthy and rapidly grow


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hmmm thanks Creat  gives me some reassurance lol. And I thought so about the yolk.... it's from a boiled egg right?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

yes bettatalk.com:
http://bettatalk.com/what_fry_eat.htm 
go here it will help


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well then, that is fine  I cannot wait... I alsl have to get a heater for my room -.- I'm in the basement, and the heat register is on the ceiling (figure THAT out), and it's getting a lil' chilly... But it's all good


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

it is humid and a little hot, i rather be where you are, can't stand heat >.< i don't even have a heater but there alive, ALIVE


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

here is some more research for ya 
http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Live Food, Microworms.htm
http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Live Food, Infusoria.htm


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol! I'm in canada. and we are getting an early fall... D: it can basically snow any time between september and march -.- And being in a basement it's like a fridge/freezer  So to keep warm and keep my lil' fishies well I need a room heater lol. They have heaters, but a couple of them don't because I have more space than heaters xD I just have to keep everyone away from the window... lol

Hey, for when they are fed the egg yolk, when and how often do I do a water change? I can easily get a turkey baster or something so not to disturb the fry when they are fre swimming ><


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I am trying something new and keeping my fry a little bit colder 76* instead of 80* we will see how it works and I will trade you I need heat I am freezing here ... and I use a turkey baster and pipette so I can monitor whether I am sucking up fry


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a floating plant (ever growing, mass of it in the breeder's tank) and a potted plant... that creates infusoria too right?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

do your first water change in like 5 days or so, or when the fry could handle it


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

infusoria will grow with lots of light and live plants so yes


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol creat, yeah I don't take to the cold. I like heat (to a point of course) and I swear to god I am dating a vampire lmao he cant be in the sun, he burns within minutes -.- he likes the cold, I like the heat.... hmm... lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

yaaaay maybe I'll get some more floating plant  babies like it anyways to hide... And ok that works for water changes


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i love coldness in a dark room i do not know why i just love it that way (it relaxes me lol) i sometimes like being in light but not when it is humid and hot i easily get mad (like right now i hate it >.<)


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Haha its colder here atm which is INSANE! its Sept 1rst it was 90 last week and last night it got down to freezing -_- my poor veggie garden @[email protected] It will be back up to 90 by middle of next week too. @[email protected] the weather here is insane. Though for winter we could have almost no snow or be up to 3 feet. be mid thirties 40s. even 50s or be neg 15 @[email protected]


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

and i won't forget my fishies also relaxes me >w< i love every single fish i have


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

the weather is saying it is gonna be hotter tomorrow 0_0" why ?!? i hate the humidity and hotness


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol well that sucks.... and yeah I love all my fish too  my balloon mollies are 1. funny lookling 2. breed by themselves and 3. have funny personalities xD as do my bettas!!! ><


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hehe I got pictures of them  well...mainly him. She kept hiding xD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I like the one of him making the bubble nest


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Aw nice photos I cant wait to see the babies


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

they are very pretty is your male a orange dalmatian? can't wait for there fries =D keep us posted


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

No idea what he is... I am pretty sure he is a half moon cross. He has peach, pink, red, purple.... lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Plus, is it usual for the female to be hiding from him for most of today? o.o

Although I must admit it is HILARIOUS to see her inche her head out, look both ways, and inch back in xDDDD he knows she is there, and she knows he knows lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

SO, so far she has gone under the nest submissive twice now, but he doesn't go to her fast enough I guess lol because she then sidles away into her hiding spot -.-


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

XD thats hilarious. "okay okay I am here, so we going to do this? Are you coming? No fine."*leaves*

I got my first female yesterday and she is already in love with my DTHM boy Thoth, which is good because he is her eventual mate when they are both ready. She watches him strut his stuff, but he is still a little to young I think. He just started flaring at the other bettas the other day. Yet to see even a small bit of bubbles. Also she is still a tiny girl, so cute but tiny lol.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Ha ha fish are weird  hopefully they get on with it soon


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

-dances- THEY SPAWNED!!! I was at work, and my friend checked on them and watched Spartan squeeze her FIVE times, then they were done!!! =D now he cares intently for the nest, and makes sure no eggs were fallen ^^ She is active, and in a small container soon to be treated with salt baths to heal her pretty little fins. I CANNOT wait for the fry!!!

Also, the 'maroxy" or whatever that is always mentioned to add to the breeder's tank for the eggs to avoid fungus... ye'no doesn't exist here. Any suggestions? I personally can clean the tank with little movements (turkey baster) even when they are young  I will up the temperature of the heater (slowly) for them do it stays nice and humid for the air AND water  

Also, I have used a magnifiying glass and you can ACTUALLY see the little swimming specks of infusoria... it's so cool  how long does infusoria take to grow anyways? I do have a piece of the plant, in a cup of aquarium water on the window sill....


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

However I can easily have yolk from boiled egg ready for them  THAT is easy... but infusoria would be nice to have as well for the lil' things.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Check this link out

http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Live Food, Infusoria.htm


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

-hehe's at the " For some strange reason, humans prefer to consume water with less nutrition in it." part- 
And OMG I have an apple snail!!! he benefits??? totally awesome!!!!

but.... how do you know that you created infusoria rather than killer bacteria o.o


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Congratulations. How are the fry these days? Did you get infusoria to grow/work?


----------

